# Help finding this man of the cloth



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

For a while now, I have been tryng to find this figure that Noch picture on their website with their G scale bridge:

http://www.lokshop.de/Img/NOC/6/7/67550.jpg 
He is not listed in their figure line, I have already checked.


I have a small Pola mountain chapel that I need to "staff" with a Monk, Nun or Priest if anyone has any leads....

Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ray-Life-of...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518f9f7744


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I think you must be looking for Fr. Fred over at Large Scale Central


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually wondered about that, if that was him in 1:22-ish scale!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a 1:22.5 scale monk, Just Plain Folk makes the best (in my opinion)


Here's what he looks like:











That is a 1:20.3 Rail Road Ave figure to the right (Harry) and the Just Plain Folk 1:22.5 monk to the left.


You can get the monk in a set with a mexican figure from RidgeRoadStation. It is sort of hard to find the monk elsewhere. They have a very nice close up photo:












The mexican figure that comes with the monk works very well with Piko's southwest adobe buildings:


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The monk and the nun from the Noch picture were offered by Bully. They are approx. in 1 : 20. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I checked the Bully website before, but never found him. 

I will check with the "Plain Folks" range.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NOCH did offer that monk (and other G scale figures) about 8 to 10 years ago. It was a softy sort of plastic. 

Well, you can alway repaint Benedictus his cloth (Preiser 45506); http://grootspoor.com/catalog/image.../45506.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Got him! It's NOCH figure set #68890 (nun and monk) 

It's mentioned on this pricelist for about 15 dollar: 
http://www.eurobahntrains.com/product_listing.asp?cat=A&brand=NOCH&gauge=All&subcat=&PageIndex=32


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

And the Bullyland (#59378) monk: 









Found on Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Bullyland-59378-BULLYLAND-Mönch/dp/B0002HYX0E


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, looks as if there are many options for appointments to my local Diocese! 

I will try Eurobahn, but if memory serves, their website does not reflect actual items in stock sometimes? Will look into a US source for the Bully monk also.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that much of the Bullyland range of 1:20 human figures for LGB/Train use is no more? The station workers and passengers no longer appear, along with the monk and nun.


There are a lot of fantasy figures and cartoon figures. For example, I can have the staff from the movie Ratatouille work in my dining car, feeding Sponge Bob, Nemo (the fish) and Hello Kitty lunch.


http://www.media2print.de/images/fl...fault.html


I also found a figure or two that I know Juergen has posted. Also an interesting range of young adults toward the end of the catalog.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Why should they offer figures nobody wants anymore. They flooded the market with thousands of them years ago. 










Elita figures and Hubley metal cars ni 1 : 20 are difficult to find as well today. That is why they invented Ebay 


My Bullyland nun is working at the organ of the Hamster Band now 











Figures made in China 15 years ago, which were offered until sold out. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, did not know they were that "old".


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 07 Jan 2010 09:44 AM 
Got him! It's NOCH figure set #68890 (nun and monk) 

It's mentioned on this pricelist for about 15 dollar: 
http://www.eurobahntrains.com/product_listing.asp?cat=A&brand=NOCH&gauge=All&subcat=&PageIndex=32 

Thank you for the lead. But, unfortunately for me, just like Mr. Jeff Spicoli:

"no shirt, no shoes, no dice"

Yup, sold.

I guess I will try and find the Bully from Germany or the Plain Folks Monk. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You want mine? - Bullyland version. His robes are now white and black and he has a full head of grey hair.. (I needed a minister, not a monk... so he's now a priest of sorts) Free if you'll pay the shipping


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Mic...whats going on? First giving away track and now figures? Are you getting out of the hobby? Getting set to move? Or just have lots of stuff taking up space? Hopefully you'll hang on to enough for that next layout - the one that'll take up a whole porch or basement or something...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Moving, we hope... 

But he needs THAT guy, and I don't. -- I never really liked him much anyway. 

As for the track. I was making a point. It was being said that people are being shut out of the hobby, solely because track is so "outrageously expensive".... and yet nobody has even bothered to respond to my offer of free track.... or do they only want the expensive kind? Maybe it's kind of like walking everywhere because you can't afford a Bentley... and then complaining your feet hurt? Hmmm?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Mic, hopefully the place you move to has at least triple the train layout room as your current pad. With your projects, and your 
would be juvenile operators, you need it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 10 Jan 2010 01:29 AM 
Moving, we hope... 

But he needs THAT guy, and I don't. -- I never really liked him much anyway. 

As for the track. I was making a point. It was being said that people are being shut out of the hobby, solely because track is so "outrageously expensive".... and yet nobody has even bothered to respond to my offer of free track.... or do they only want the expensive kind? Maybe it's kind of like walking everywhere because you can't afford a Bentley... and then complaining your feet hurt? Hmmm?





Thanks Mik, inform him of his trainsfer to the Liberec district of Czechoslovakia in the 1930s. 

I will PM you with my address to work up a shipping total.


----------

